# January 2010 Member Monthly Giveaway WINNER NUSSY



## Jim (Jan 2, 2010)

Let's start the New Year off with Bang! This lure is hard to find! This lure produces Big Bass. The Winner must promise to dedicate at least 15 minutes each time they are out fishing with this lure. 

This months winner will win a Lime Ice Reaction Innovation Vixen

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Jan 7, 2009 8PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in December 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by Random.org wins! https://www.random.org/


*Nussy, Cmon down your the next winner on TB is right. The winning number was 135.*


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 2, 2010)

210 For Me !


----------



## gunny146 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll give 326 a shot.


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 2, 2010)

272


----------



## 1436delta (Jan 2, 2010)

200 thanks JIM :fishing2:


----------



## Codeman (Jan 2, 2010)

396

Don't bass fish much, but I want to try this year.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll stay with 454.Thanks again Jim for everything & making this a great site.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 2, 2010)

315


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 2, 2010)

Same ole *12* for me :mrgreen:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 2, 2010)

243


----------



## njTom (Jan 2, 2010)

54 Thanks Jim


----------



## Andy (Jan 2, 2010)

21 

Thanks for the chance. 

:beer:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 2, 2010)

*126* :mrgreen:


----------



## redbug (Jan 2, 2010)

the winner this month will be............


463


----------



## SFBigDog (Jan 2, 2010)

3 5 7 for me again Jim ...... Thank You


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 2, 2010)

126 - with a promise to fish it at least 15 minutes each time out as requested


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> 126 - with a promise to fish it at least 15 minutes each time out as requested



*I will up the ante IF the winner video tapes 5 minutes of himself (or herself) fishing with it....like on TV. 8)*


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2010)

I just thought of another contest for next year! 8)


----------



## willfishforfood (Jan 3, 2010)

276 has done well for me


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 3, 2010)

440


----------



## caten in wv (Jan 3, 2010)

i think i am going to try 300


----------



## lcdr frank (Jan 3, 2010)

327 for me. Great idea to video.


Frank


----------



## captclay (Jan 3, 2010)

384


----------



## poolie (Jan 3, 2010)

250 was lucky for me last month... maybe it's a trend.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 3, 2010)

Jim said:


> I just thought of another contest for next year! 8)




A TinBoats Reality show!? 8)


----------



## fish devil (Jan 3, 2010)

:twisted: 13 for me. I'll give the lure a real good workout!! 8)


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 3, 2010)

241


----------



## albright1695 (Jan 3, 2010)

222 for me.And I promise.


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 3, 2010)

171 plz......JIGGY


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 3, 2010)

224 for me... Ill one up ya and video myself for 10 minutes...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 4, 2010)

111

i'd hate to submit you a video of me loosing that fancy lure :LOL2:


----------



## honers (Jan 4, 2010)

413 for me...


----------



## moreheadsaebass (Jan 5, 2010)

80 for me.


----------



## river_wolf (Jan 5, 2010)

58 for me please! [-o<


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 6, 2010)

59 for me...

(I was going to go 58, but someone took it from me :---) )


----------



## Brine (Jan 6, 2010)

148


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 6, 2010)

350


----------



## Nussy (Jan 7, 2010)

127


----------



## hamar507 (Jan 7, 2010)

155 for me


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like Nussy is this months winner! Congrats man!

Nussy picked 127 and the winning generated number was 135.

I also noticed a couple of duplicate entries while going through the list...... :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 8, 2010)

135 for me please :mrgreen:


----------



## Nussy (Jan 8, 2010)

Jim said:


> Looks like Nussy is this months winner! Congrats man!
> 
> Nussy picked 127 and the winning generated number was 135.
> 
> I also noticed a couple of duplicate entries while going through the list...... :shock:



Woo Hoo, first time I've even entered a giveaway. What do you need from me to claim it?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 8, 2010)

Darn, I missed it by 1. Congrats Nussy! :mrgreen:


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you men and ladies:

I should be the one thanking you guys.....If it wasn't for you guys this wouldn't be such a great site....I play such a small part to such a great meeting of sportsmen..... My hope is that more folks learn of this site and the comradeship that is displayed here....Life is a learning experience no matter your age and I learn from you folks just about every time I read a forum here.....God be with you all ...........JIGGY


----------

